# Bird for possible adoption in Maryland



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Got another one (possible)........Found a bird, we believe it's a Tippler. The owner doesn't want it back.  I'm really trying to get the guy to keep it. You can see from the picture, I think his daughter is getting attached to it. If he decides he doesn't want to keep it, I'll have to try to find a home for it.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

What a beautiful bird, and from the looks of it - young bird. It's too bad the owner doesn't want it anymore.  If I was in the US and close to you, I'd be willing to take the beauty, but I'm in Canada, and there's no possible way I can.


----------



## amandajay (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Renee, do you know whether if it's a hen or cock?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

this bird is no longer available. Thanks.


----------

